# Have Software Idea-Where do I start?



## parrotplay (Apr 13, 2003)

I have an idea for some software that I see a use for in a certain area, but do not know where to begin. I am not a programmer, just small-time user. So, I don't have a clue as to what type of person or company I would turn to, if there are any places, like schools, that could help for low/no cost (I am not employed at the moment-would give % of sales?)...even do not know what to ask for! Any encouragement and direction will be so much appreciated! Thanx!!


----------



## Corrosive (Jan 9, 2003)

Well, you could always try learning a programming language using the internet, or you could go to place like www.download.com and find a program which is similar to what you're idea is. (S)he may be able to code it for you.

If you plan to make money from it, well, let's just say that you're going to have to live off a single cream bun for a year. Thinking about making a career as a programmer isn't wise when you don't know anything about it. Get a college or university course on programmng (and I doubt they'll accept royalties as payment, for some reason) and find a company willing to take you on. You'll get your program, have a job and have a few bucks in the bank  (Heh, I must have been an advice columnist in a past life...)

Visual Basic and Delphi are probably the easier languages to learn (and I'm not counting the good-for-nothing BASIC. You try making a half decent app using BASIC... Been there, done that, gave up), and your friendly local college should be able to offer a course.

Good luck. You'll need it.


----------



## ksuwyldkat (Nov 9, 2000)

You might try search some of the programming BBS, many have programmers that are for hire. Some of the posters here may even be help for hire. They might be able to help you more if you could somewhat describe it more. Nothing particular but maybe is it for Windows, Web site, Server based etc. This would make it easier to define a skillset. 

But like the other poster stated probably not going to make millions right away. Also, you might check some of the download sites, someone may have already beat you to the punch.


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

The good news is parrotplay that what you are looking for does actually exist.

http://www.asynchrony.com/welcome.jsp

This is an organization dedicated to putting together project teams to produce new software projects via a remote Web structure. It is a talent marketplace where ideas and talents can be brought together in theory to allow projects to be done that would impossible in most other situations.

I have a few ideas myself for projects to be produced but have yet to attempt it via asynchrony. Still working on my nephew.

A bit of sage advice.

Nobody is going to take you serious if you are a non geek and just have an idea. You must fully understand what you will be bringing to the project. Everybody wants to be the project manager and just talk in very loose terms.

All projects need a document / stucture that completely details what is to be produced. Programmers hate projects where the goals / product / requirements are vague, foggy and fuzzy. The ideas will go no where unless well organized and presented.

The best presentations probably will have maybe graphic screen layouts of what the program would look like. You have to be able to walk folks thru exactly what the program will do and look like and its operational features. Might even want to build a website to fully explain things to prospective partners. Asynchrony's available format is poor in allowing you to really communicate your ideas.

It also helps to really be able to sell your ideas. You must have a good feel for the possible market and why someone else should be interested in being on the team. Will be a lot of work just gining up idea.

For the ideas I was working on; thought about building a website dedicated to explaining the project. One I have already written the application way back when as a DOS program, so have a relative complete working model someone could play with. Might rope my nephew into helping me do a prelim version one of these days. Asynchrony probably would work very well if you had the bulk of the project done, got stuck on something and needed extra talent.

Some things to consider:

1. The potential market

2. Expected shelf and working lifetime of the product

3. Competition from other products, now or in the future

4. What might the product be worth over its lifetime.

5. Is it a high price / low volume product or vice-versus.

My view is small teams are best served working on small niche type products with long potential lifetimes that meet the needs of a very targeted market. You must also be very realistic with your expectations of what your percentage might be. The "idea guy" is not going to be getting a huge percentage unless he can also pull his weight thru out the project cycle.

The bulk of the ideas probably fail as commercial products even if they can be navigated thru the production process. Much very fine software never made the author back his expenses. The 
Asynchrony approach might be a fun way of having a crack at the jackpot with minimum risk of everybody's capital.

Might help to study the Website in depth for a while before taking the plunge.


----------



## parrotplay (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi. Just wanted to say Thank You for your very informative and positive response to my question on getting a software idea to the market. The idea is so simple, just a record-keeping tool with some links, information on specific subject, templates, etc. I know the market that this would be marketed to, which is how I suddenly saw the need for something like this, as I would like to have this myself (others may want the same?).

And, good luck in your endeavors also! Your time and advice is very much appreciated. Thanx again!


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

I do some programming in free time. Just give me some details in a priate message and I will see if I can be of some help.


----------

